
New Ebola outbreak in DRC is 'truly frightening', says Wellcome Trust director - tomkat0789
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-48615667
======
sanxiyn
Humanity is actually doing pretty well this time compared to last time at West
Africa. This time we have working vaccine and are using it with abandon.

~~~
api
Our only remaining predators are microscopic...

